# Electronics installation



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

Anyone on here do installations? Will need old radar removed and new installed. Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

we can do it for you,,


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

dragme said:


> Anyone on here do installations? Will need old radar removed and new installed. Send me a PM if interested.


 
Did you ever get this done??


----------



## afishhard (Oct 6, 2007)

*electronics*

No, I have been busy with work. I need to take some pictures and send them over to ya.


----------

